# Thanks guys!!



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Just got back to sunny Lowestoft after a 6 hour round trip. Was it worth it? Hell yeah. 
I'm well impressed with the whole event and will definatley go next year! 
I got to meet Father Whizzmas and a couple of others... Finally got to see the AF CADDY in the flesh and even spotted the cellulite police. 
So thanks guys for a brilliant day and for re-kindling a bit of lost interest in it all!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep met WHIZZER, chrisgreen and kimo, was hoping to meet some others but had to leave early.
Saw the Auto Finesse girls and the Cambridge Detailing(?) girls. Saw lots of shiny cars, oh and i also saw magpie v6 but didnt interupt as she was busy cleaning the v6.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great time was had lads. I'll have to get plans in place to get over next year. 

Cooks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Sounds like a great time was had lads. I'll have to get plans in place to get over next year.
> 
> Cooks


Yes you will and bring some cookies too ok :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll bring one very large Cookie muzzer lol.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You need to go easy on the cookies then :lol:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

First time at waxstock and definitely not the last. Thanks to all involved great day out and lots of money spent.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got to Say Thank you very much for amazing wax stock got to meet also some fellow detailers 
Kimo - Already Met however
Chris 
Mehan
Bartl
Magpie - Dawn (The Clio looked Absolutely Amazing)!!!

Just a few afraid I missed some however


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Got to Say Thank you very much for amazing wax stock got to meet also some fellow detailers
> Kimo - Already Met however
> Chris
> Mehan
> ...


I did look for you mate but didn't see anyone with a pink rucksack, sorry


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ha met so many people, sorry I didn't know who half, well 90%, were. But good to meet you all


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> I did look for you mate but didn't see anyone with a pink rucksack, sorry


Haha no worries I was about mostly in the AF stand or chin wagging 
I did also look for yourself. Definetly next year  it's a date haha


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Haha no worries I was about mostly in the AF stand or chin wagging
> I did also look for yourself. Definetly next year  it's a date haha


Cool i've pulled :lol:

Yep defo next year buddy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Cool i've pulled
> 
> Yep defo next year buddy


Ahem....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Ahem....


I haven't forgotten you and our cookies mate


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol. Cheers muzzer.


----------

